

Ask HN: I want to write a book (fiction) - jlgosse

I've been seriously considering writing some sort of novel and selling it through Amazon via CreateSpace.<p>I'm a decent writer overall, and I have an excellent imagination, but I have no idea where to start when it comes to writing a piece of fiction.<p>Does anyone here write fiction (or non- even), or know of any good resources on where to start?<p>Thanks!
======
Scott_MacGregor
Well since I am in an "out of the box" thinking mode today, here is my idea
for you based on that. For me it’s all about the folding green.

First off, I’m not a fiction reader at all. I only read technical stuff, but I
do not believe this specific idea is being done in fiction works.

Why not offer to work with an already successful best-selling fiction writer
and automate one existing bestseller work. Turn the book into software and
have multiple paths through the story that vary depending upon user input. Let
the reader modify the character names, and put in some random paths that auto-
generate depending on the readers choices. Have the ending be totally random
from a choice of 10 endings.

Instead of a single story, the reader would be buying a set of random stories
with a common thread based on a best seller. You could try selling it through
regular book channels like Amazon and Borders and let the reader have 3
complete reads for X dollars plus the ability to recharge the number of
available re-reads via a website generated password for X dollars.

Offer a 50/50 split on the net profits with the author on the shipped
software.

The benefit to you would be starting out with a product that already has a
proven demand—more likely to have cash flow. Plus you can learn the business
somewhat.

The benefit to the author is additional income and lots of media exposure
publicizing the book.

If this is popular, every so often the scenarios, paths and randoms can be
refreshed online for an additional fee.

The interactiveness of the story may draw additional new readers (buyers) plus
re-sell to those who bought the hardcopy. A lot of new books come out every
year and from a money in pocket standpoint not very many hit a home run. It
seems logical that piggybacking our type of technical expertise on a proven
winner might make you a lot more money than trying to go it alone.

Note: If you do this and make it big, you owe me a pizza for this. (I’m
serious)

~~~
xl-brain
I believe this was done in the 80's and they called it "choose your own
adventure."

~~~
krisneuharth
If done well, and in an equally engaging way, I could see this becoming
popular again with the same people who read the CYOA series as kids.

------
yesbabyyes
Well, starting with tools, I have heard good things about Scrivener:
<http://www.literatureandlatte.com/scrivener.html>

I think it helps you to start just writing stuff down, and then, as your story
takes shape, helps you organize all that to a story.

Since you say that you have writing abilities and imagination, I guess what
you need is a way to start, and this might be it, since you could start in the
beginning, end or in the middle and then organize everything as it becomes
more clear.

~~~
jlgosse
I think you're right. I sat down last night with a Red Bull and just starting
typing up anything that came to mind. It worked decently well and could be a
good starting point.

I'll check out that resource you just pegged now as well. Thanks!

------
JacobAldridge
Two key lessons I learned:

1) Have a structure from the beginning. Know where the story is going and the
key milestones for each character on the way. Be open to changing this, but
the key to a great fiction story is the ending not the beginning.

2) Work out commitments. When I wrote [http://www.scribd.com/The-Cookie-From-
the-Cookie-Jar-2008/d/...](http://www.scribd.com/The-Cookie-From-the-Cookie-
Jar-2008/d/3717607) I committed to sending my friends (and, ultimately,
others) 3 chapters every week for six months, and that it would be finished by
election day (Nov 2004). That got me over the line. The lack of commitment
since then is why it's still sitting in my drawer awaiting the re-write.

------
chaosprophet
I would say start of with the finishing chapter. This way you get a fairly
good idea of how you want the story to end. You can then shape the previous
chapters to work towards that end. Ofcourse, you will probably have to rewrite
the finishing chapter at the end.

------
xl-brain
Please start here: It was thirty years after bogleron emancipated the children
of the shadowrealm...

